# My mountain dew bottle....



## cherise

nothing too exciting, but starting to collect mountain dew bottles....so far this is what i have...i think i have the itch in me...


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER

some mountain dew bottles go for hundreds of dollars one went for over a 1,00.00 dollars recently , it was a throwaway


----------



## cowseatmaize

> it was a throwaway


  			 			 								 			 			 Throw away or Throwback. I don't know what's gonna be in the series, I was just thirsty.


----------



## jblaylock

You should pick up Ayers guide Vol 2

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pepsi-Cola-Bottles-More-Collectors-Guide-Vol-2-/230632807814?pt=US_Nonfiction_Book&hash=item35b2c95d86

 It has tons of Mountain Dew and a complete list of values with the names of the bottlers


----------



## cherise

thank you!....going to get the Ayers guide...looks like it will be helpful....


----------



## ncbred

I've found that the Ayers guide is actually more accurate than the Dick Bridgforth book as far as pricing goes.  Alot of the values in the Bridgforth book are very inflated.  Not sure if the Ayers guide has a complete listing of the bottles though.  Even I found one that wasn't listed in the Bridgforth book or the Ayers.  A Whaleysville, MD bottle.  But the Bridgforth book is worth buying because it is very thorough and has nearly every bottle and variation you can imagine.  They also connect the names on the bottle to the city they were bottled in.  Gives you a ton of history about Mountain Dew, other related bottles and even copy cats.

 Both are worth having.


----------



## morbious_fod

Actually the best book for Hillbilly Mountain Dew bottles is Dick Bridgeforth's "Mountain Dew: Hillbilly Bottles". Ayer's book doesn't even scratch the surface of the 800+ variations and types out there, and his prices are long since out of date. Bridgeforth does have some overly inflated prices; however, his book is the guide that most dealers are going by these days. I even asked him about his crazy and I do mean crazy pricing of 10oz and 6oz Tip bottles at $175, which usually can be gained for between $10 and $20 any day of the week. I was told that was what they were bringing on Ebay at the time of the writing of the book. Yeah, I dunno. On that one Ayer's wins hands down. I own both.

http://www.amazon.com/Mountain-Dew-Hillbilly-Dick-Bridgforth/dp/1419660861/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1328725797&sr=8-5


----------



## flasherr

Thanks for listing that mt dew book. I didn't know it existed. i dont collect them for the names but i never know what names are better. I just ordered 2 of them one for me and one for  a friend. thanks again


----------



## cherise

thanks for the post guys!...i am going to purchase both books.....as i mostly like the dew bottles and collect them the most, but a guide for other bottles will be nice too..thanks again!


----------



## cherise

just ordered my copy of the Hillbilly Mountain Dew bottles book today...cant wait to read it!!!


----------



## cherise

got my book today......very interesting read....!


----------



## Anthonicia

Got the itch awhile ago, welcome to the club.  Book is awesome.  Have it in the back in this pic of some of my named dews.  Check it:


----------



## Anthonicia

Sold off quite a few in a bad divorce.  She wanted the bottle gifts she gave me.  Well, didn't let her take my faves.  Love my barney and ally.  Don't care what anyone says its worth.  To me It's priceless.  Won't ever lie, leave, or love me, but it will always be there regardless, lol.  

 Here's some of my dew copycats and other dews. Not my whole collection, but don't like fighting the memories digging thru boxes. Really like the white lightnings.  Has the Nazi SS bolts on it, sure hope that's not what they were going for.


----------



## cherise

thanx for sharing pictures of your collection...Very nice!!!!...someday i will get my collection bigger...lol..


----------



## cherise




----------



## cherise

1973 yahoo, 1975 32 oz, 1976 yahoo, 1977 dew

 the 32 oz bottle still has the sealed cap but all the pop is gone...all freebies...cant beat that!


----------



## Dean

Hello Jeff,
 I recently received two of these Dews bottled in an aluminum bottle and they are for sale or trade if needed as I don't collect them.

 Thanks,

 Dean


----------



## cherise

both 1965 pint bottles....


----------



## cherise

picked up 2 common pepsi hillbilly bottles today...


----------



## cherise

1978 dew bottle...nothing rare but the bottle is complete mint...dont think it was ever returned!


----------



## cherise

dew longneck....


----------



## cherise

dew syrup jug....


----------



## cherise

best find of the week....1964 mountain dew.....listed as rare and value at $175......picked it up for $15....love these days!!


----------



## cherise

picked up a somewhat rare and 2 common bottles last week....


----------



## cherise

1964 pepsi cola bottling co....listed as very rare...


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  cherise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1964 pepsi cola bottling co....listed as very rare...


 
 Now that's just awesome.


----------



## cherise

common rusty brown & a somewhat rare toots....


----------



## SkinsFan36

Saw this Dew thread and figured if there are still dew fans around I'd share an auction of mine on eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17083145804...ELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_500wt_950


----------



## 2find4me

Here are my 3 mountain dew bottles.


----------



## Dened Fenders

Thanks for sharing those pictures, Cherise. The syrup jug is a neat find!


----------



## cherise

been slow on dew bottles.....hummm...need to find some!!!


----------



## cherise

just picked up a dew bottle from Aldino, MD.... off ebay...my night is complete!  []


----------



## morbious_fod

> ORIGINAL:  cherise


 
 You're killin' me with that thing. Sweet.


----------



## iggyworf

The beginings of my dew collection.


----------



## cherise

thanks!... definitely the prize bottle in my collection!..ran across this and got very LUCKY!...a family cleaning out the house of a grand parent & had about 10 old full bottles still all full.... this was the only dew bottle...




> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  cherise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're killin' me with that thing. Sweet.
Click to expand...


----------



## cherise

welcome to the dew bottle collecting!!...look out, it gets addicting...




> ORIGINAL:  iggyworf
> 
> The beginings of my dew collection.


----------



## zecritr

Very very nice, the only soda 'm collecting  lol just because i found a hill billy no name with a root wrapped around it,it had been laying there that long.
 That and i like Mt.Dew  [sm=tongue.gif][sm=thumbup.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cherise

Thanks!.... and i only paid 25.00 for it!!.....[]


----------



## cherise

picked up this charlie and jim bottle a few weeks ago also...listed as very rare & feel i got it for a decent price... though has more ring wear than what i wanted...


----------



## zecritr

oh so very nice great find

 ring wear,oh well  lol course I'm still a beginner and finaicialy less than i would prefer[sm=lol.gif][8|]
 and wouild take anything i can get maybe someday get to upgrade but i like bottles with a story and that usually means less than pristine []
 So Want This Book Also


----------



## cherise

Get the book when you can!...if all u collect is dew, it will become handy... there are tons of dew bottles & ones u wouldn't think are worth money can be.... some no name bottles can be just as rare...  the bad part is that more people are starting to collect dew bottles, which can be good cause it will keep the value there... you just have to dig around...flea markets, garage sales, bottle shows, ebay ect..... i think i have around 35 hillbilly bottles & about 25 common 70's and 80's dew bottles.. i don't have the $$ either to buy alot of bottles...just set cash aside each month and pick up a new bottle from somewhere once every 2-3 months..unless it is a super deal & will splurge when i shouldn't!... its all in fun!




> ORIGINAL:  zecritr
> 
> oh so very nice great find
> 
> ring wear,oh well  lol course I'm still a beginner and finaicialy less than i would prefer[sm=lol.gif][8|]
> and wouild take anything i can get maybe someday get to upgrade but i like bottles with a story and that usually means less than pristine []
> So Want This Book Also


----------



## cherise

not sure whats in the collectables mountain dew book... i have the mountain dew hillbilly bottle book..




> ORIGINAL:  cherise
> 
> Get the book when you can!...if all u collect is dew, it will become handy... there are tons of dew bottles & ones u wouldn't think are worth money can be.... some no name bottles can be just as rare...  the bad part is that more people are starting to collect dew bottles, which can be good cause it will keep the value there... you just have to dig around...flea markets, garage sales, bottle shows, ebay ect..... i think i have around 35 hillbilly bottles & about 25 common 70's and 80's dew bottles.. i don't have the $$ either to buy alot of bottles...just set cash aside each month and pick up a new bottle from somewhere once every 2-3 months..unless it is a super deal & will splurge when i shouldn't!... its all in fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  zecritr
> 
> oh so very nice great find
> 
> ring wear,oh well  lol course I'm still a beginner and finaicialy less than i would prefer[sm=lol.gif][8|]
> and wouild take anything i can get maybe someday get to upgrade but i like bottles with a story and that usually means less than pristine []
> So Want This Book Also
Click to expand...


----------



## zecritr

Well i do collect inks and med's also mostly smalls and Mt.Dew in the Soda area, love just going out and loooking for whatever catchs my eye in the flea markets and antique stores and of course a wee bit of digging when i can. Which except for the Afri-Kola, i have gotten all my soda's from digging or maybe it's scavanging  LMAO
 Books When i can as i can,tis a neat trick to look at the pages i can for them on amazon,till i can.


----------



## iggyworf

It only took a week or two and I have become addicted to bottles. Mostly Pepsi & Dew. My girlfriend has over 200 different Coke bottles. Only a few real old ones though. I also am a low budget collector right now. Just picked up 5 other bottles for 18$. Will post pics soon. Must get that Dew book.
 Peace
 Rich


----------



## zecritr

A Friend i just made in the area's Has These Three HillBill's,Hope to get better pic's later (and hopefully talk him into cleaning them up a bity  lol)


----------



## cherise

picked up these 3 mountain dew bottles this last month...  rare ones, my second ed broughton bottle...the white is stained, but what do you expect for 6 bucks...lol..


----------



## cherise

here is my first ed broughton bottle... almost mint condition & still has some soda left in it..though it is a thick scum on the top..probably just going to open it up and dump it out...cap is solid rust anyways..


----------



## zecritr

lol what's a stain when it's 6 bucks,still have to get them  
 very nice pick up,love that cabinet in the background  LOL very cool
 Only been able to see a few lately,maybe i can talk him out of them or to at least clean them for him  lol
 they look worse in these pic's but they aren't really in that bad a shape just need a little cleaing up.
 not sure on rarity or not on them just don't have the book yet  lol they ain't biggies that i'm aware of yet though


----------



## cherise

Thanks!...the ones u posted pictures of are still cool.!!.i just like them all and there is around like 900 bottles & they are all different!
 the ed & gene are super common like 5 bucks (i have a ton of them)
 fud & rufus is a common 15 bucks
 daisy and clem is a common 15 bucks...
 i have plenty of commons...i dont care if the are common or rare...i enjoy collecting them all..!
 thats what it is about..!




> ORIGINAL:  zecritr
> 
> lol what's a stain when it's 6 bucks,still have to get them
> very nice pick up,love that cabinet in the background  LOL very cool
> Only been able to see a few lately,maybe i can talk him out of them or to at least clean them for him  lol
> they look worse in these pic's but they aren't really in that bad a shape just need a little cleaing up.
> not sure on rarity or not on them just don't have the book yet  lol they ain't biggies that i'm aware of yet though


----------



## zecritr

cool thanks for the info,needed it for him and for me  lol
 will keep an eye out for you (after i get mine of course,more or less just starting on them also,love em though)


----------



## cherise

someone gave me these 2 bottles.. both 32 oz from 1979 & 1980.


----------



## zecritr

Sweet got the caps also


----------



## cherise

added a 1966 one pint bottle and a dew can this week...


----------



## zecritr

Nice ,hadn't seen that kind of can in awhile


----------



## sketch

Would anyone here happen to have a Mountain Dew bottle with either "Maurice and Leo" on it or even "Morry and Gert" for sale?
 These would have been from Illinois.

 Thanks in advance.
 Tony


----------



## mikescott72

I initially posted this in the What Is It AFTER 1900 forum...sorry for the dup. This weekend I dug a 1964 Mt. Dew bottle with a bottler name I can not find any info on - "Sally, Aline & Pete". (Photo attached). Has anyone ever heard of this name before? I suspect it is rare, but also suspect the condition may render it worthless, unless it might happen to be the only known example perhaps. Anyone have any info or care to guess at the value?


----------



## M.C.Glass

Hi Mike,
 The Sally, Aline and Pete bottle is from 1964. The back says "Mountain Dew is Good!" instead of the later classic, "It'll tickle yore innards!"
 In good condition, WAY better than yours, it was valued around $30.00 and is considered "somewhat rare". 
 Yours may deserve a decent reburial. []


----------



## shadeone

Thought this would be the best place to ask about this since this thread seems to be the hangout place for Mtn Dew bottle guys in this forum...

 I tried joining the mountaindewbottleclub.com club three times now and for some reason paypal isnt communicating with the site and verifiying that I paid or something. I have been refunded by Mr Wayne Burgess, the sites owner multiple times now. I also tried purchasing the bottle list from the site and after the paypal checkout it just took me to the sites home page without letting me access the list or prociding instructions on what to do.

 I am primarily a collector of hillbilly bottle /crown caps right now but am looking at starting a bottle collection soon. Do people sell/trade caps on the club site at all? I am just wondering if there is anyone on here that is a part of that club and can tell me if it is worth it to continue trying to join? Or if I just fell victim to a scam....


----------



## shadeone

*Re:  RE: My mountain dew bottle....*

Maybe you NDNR experts can help me with this one...the "pepsi hillbilly" NDNR bottle here:




it seems to only be seen with a bilingual french / english wording on the top. was this ONLY a canadian thing or was there an embossed NDNR *PEPSI hillbilly* bottle specific to the US? Or did they just sell this bilingual type in the US too?
I dont have the book so I cant check...


----------



## iggyworf

*Re:  RE: My mountain dew bottle....*

Shadeone, according to the book(hillbilly bottles) there are 3 variants of this bottle, all from Canada 1968. The U.S. has 10 different variants of NDNR embossed bottles from 1968. Value around 15$. Nice bottle. I don't have a Canadian one.


----------



## shadeone

*Re:  RE: My mountain dew bottle....*

my "evolution of dew" collection... this is just the beginning


----------



## shadeone

*Re:  RE: My mountain dew bottle....*

my "evolution of dew" collection, part 2, the longnecks:


----------



## iggyworf

*Re:  RE: My mountain dew bottle....*

Excellent line up. Thanx for sharing.   Question. The 4th bottle from left. Is 8$ a good price for one of those? or is that too high.


----------

